# Clutch release bearing question??



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm about to do a clutch replacement with 122K on the clock.
New Fidanza aluminum flywheel, Spec I clutch, F-Body slave, 
pilot bearing, and SS lines with remote bleeder.
It seem that the release bearing will be turning all the time.
On the old fork setup, the bearing only turned when the
pedal was pushed in. The hydraulic setup has a spring that
pushes the bearing against the pressure plate fingers with
the pedal released. Seems this would wear out the bearing very quickly.

Am I wrong on this??

Larry


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

as far as I know most any hydraulic clutch system will ride the throwout bearing on the pressure plate. Kinda like how a brake caliper relieces it's pressure but the pads still rides on the rotors. It's how it's self adjusting.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, Rukee,

Just seem like a lot of wear on the bearing.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would replace it while you are there.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The new slave cylinder comes with a new bearing.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The new slave cylinder comes with a new bearing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Larry


Good to know. I've read others complain about the bearing failing before their clutch did.


----------

